# PHP-Nuke, trouble with creating users...



## telnethacker (Jun 20, 2006)

I am using PHP-Nuke 7.8 and having trouble with creating user accounts. When I went though the registration process, I can enter the new username and email and new password and all that, then it goes to the confirmation page that says you need to check your email, however when you click finish it goes to a page an says _Error. I set my website ( http://security-styles.com ) address up the correct way in General Site Info and it still does not work. So, I tired to register and account manually in my Administration Menu
and that wont work, what should I do? 

(Even When I go to my Admin Panel, and go to Users and try to add a user, once I click add users, it goes to a blank page).


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

You've posted this in the wrong forum. I've moved the thread for you. That being said, I stopped using PHP Nuke over a year ago (for several reasons), so I can't really help with this. 

However, if you're getting errors for simple tasks like this, you may wish to re-install PHP Nuke. If you just installed it, try deleteing everything and starting over. If this has been in use for awhile, then just install on top of what you currently have.


----------

